# Long Island Area Work



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

Anyone in the Long Island area in need of backup or available for backup?

I only have a few accounts and would be willing to help out if time and conditions permit, and would like to know who else around here is available if I end up landing a few of the accounts I have recently bid on.

Normal plow trucks, mounted with sanders, skid steers and loaders, etc....

Who's got what around here??

Thanks!


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

*Plowing on LI*

If you need any fill in work that requires a smaller vehicle, I may be able to help. I am located in Hauppauge and plow my company's parking lot in holtsville. Since I have to drive to work with the plow, it makes sense to plow in that location as well. I have a 2000 ZR2 Blazer with a 7' Meyer trimline plow (E-60 pump). My truck is able to get into tighter parking lots and handles well.


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm in Copiague,on the nassau/suffolk border.Plowing with a Suburban 2500 with Meyer 7.5.always looking for work!


----------



## HDHAULER (Dec 31, 2003)

I am located on the south shore of nassau county and have about ten accounts witch I finish in about 3 hours. Always willing to keep moving snow for more money.


Terry
South Shore Cycle
516 889-8947


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Were in Islip. Got 7.5', 8', 9', 10', sanders and a skidsteer.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*LI AREA SUB WORK*

How does everyone feel about swapping nextel d/c id's?
(if you have nextel that is), otherwise cell #'s or something...

We could do the swapping via email if certain prople would rather not post in the "open" or something....

I cover locations from Roslyn to Huntington and all over the place in between, where do the rest of you have locations?

Later!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

If you needed us you can just call the office. They will dispatch us.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

We are in Riverhead, 2 trucks, flexible. Looking to pickup permanent work or help out in a pinch. Have a few accounts, trying to build up business. Drop me a line if you need help. 
Kev


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*NETWORKING*

How do we contact people in a pinch if we don't know each other's #s??

Can we sent up some emails to exchange direct connect #'s or telephone #'s and names?


----------



## HDHAULER (Dec 31, 2003)

I am located in southern nassau conty near longbeach, my work # is 516 889-8947. When I am plowing it is forwarded to my cell and it also gives out cell # for emergencies.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Office is: 631-582-8245

Emergency is: 631-252-6672

Info: [email protected]

salt, calcium, salt/sand: [email protected]


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*CONTACT INFO*

nEXTEL id is 172*41*1956
8' fisher, and rear 2yd sander
servicing nassau and huntington area suffolk, will travel to aid others after I'm done or if I have a few of my guys out.

Will travel for commercial sanding anytime, call me


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

My cell # is 631-838-7777. Also will give out nextel # if requested. Call me if you have anything you need a hand with.
98 Dodge 2500HD w/ 360ci, brand new 8' western ultramount,
Kev


----------

